# competition obedience trainers in sacramento area (update)



## gan (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi There.

Does anyone have any recommendations for obedience trainers in the sacramento and surrounding area. Interested in going on to competition level.

We have already done some training but the class was chaotic and want to find someone new. I am currently enrolled on a course with the fenzi dog academy which I highly recommend, along with using Susan Garrets crate training games which is amazing. Our dog hated the crate until we started him on these games and now he goes in there willingly. Amazing difference.


Thanks.


----------



## gan (Nov 25, 2014)

I thought I'd update this post with some information in case anyone else is looking to take their vizsla onto good canine citizen and beyond....

I found a great trainer in Galt, about 30 mins away from Sacramento. Julia Priest. Her website is Coach for Canines. This is my second trainer and she is excellent, lots of individual attention in a small group setting, teaching you the why as well as the how. Very down to earth training. Highly recommended. 

She also teaches scent work.


----------

